# bobcat attack



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2009/03/26/harrington.az.rabid.bobcat.ktvk

When they show the pool table look you the top left pocket area.
Matt


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

you guys ever hear the joke about the bobcat that walked into the bar???

OBVIOUSLY ITS NOT A JOKE get the hell out of their you idiots!!! obviously its messed up!!!


----------



## glassman (Dec 27, 2007)

saw that on the news this morning. that is wild.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

All those pool sticks and they still waited for cops to put it down? Unbelievable, what were they thinking.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

CHASINEYES said:


> All those pool sticks and they still waited for cops to put it down? Unbelievable, what were they thinking.


haha did they say what time this cat came in... if it came in about 1:45 or somewhere around there i could kind of understand however i think i would have went into rambo mode even more there.. just amazes me.. looked like a good ol boys bar too... you would have thought they would have known what to do.....
3 shots though?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Late note. The LEO's did shoot this cat and it DID test positive for rabies. The two guy's that were scratched are now suffering thru rabie shots....:yikes:


----------



## MichiganHunter1971 (Jan 30, 2007)

Well if the [email protected]#$es didnt have to go sticking there face down in front of it to take a friggin picture. WOW some poel are just ignorant.. Now all the sudden it is the bobcats fault,lol. Wow the minds of some people.....


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

come on, break a pool stick and go caveman on it.


----------



## cat-hunter (Mar 31, 2009)

thats what i call a bar cat


----------



## Jasperman (Apr 16, 2007)

Probably better to get rabies from the bobcat than something worse from the cougars in the bar.


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

thats crazy and funny all in one!!!!! bet they dont take pictures of the next animal that comes in for a drink!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## emason323 (Nov 9, 2007)

Jasperman said:


> Probably better to get rabies from the bobcat than something worse from the cougars in the bar.


 
Good one!!!


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like Arizona needs some of our predator control specialists to go down there and thin the herd a little.


----------



## Filet N' Release (Mar 9, 2009)

When you asked me if I wanted to go to the bar and get a lil pu$$y that wasnt what I had in mind LOL


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Jasperman said:


> Probably better to get rabies from the bobcat than something worse from the cougars in the bar.


:lol::lol::lol:
Good one,
Matt


----------

